# Delicious Diva



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

That is what Rainybow called her and now she has gone. I don't know what to do with my self. She picked up a grass seed on Friday and it went right through, caused a lot of bleeding but she was fine in herself. She went to the vet, twice, then this morning she went behind a hedge where I couldn't reach her and did not come out again. It was just like Joshua all over again and I am completely distraught. RIP Delicious Diva, my lovely girl.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, I am so, so sorry. How heartbreaking for you  Lost for words.
RIP beloved girl x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.

R.I.P Diva.x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my word, how dreadful for you, I am so, so sorry. 

I've been following your story in the other thread, but didn't expect this. I am lost for words.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh no so sorry


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been following your story too and was hoping that things would work out okay.

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

R.I.P Diva xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I expected to have her for another four years at least; It's like some kind of bad dream.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

There are no words ......... nothing I can say will ease your pain, but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh no... so, so sorry 
Thinking of you
xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so so sorry just shocked and devastated for you.
Run free Diva taken far too young.
Thinking of you x


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

I am so very sorry 
.Thinking if you.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish there was something I could say but I know there isn't. I'm so, so sorry. Please take care of yourself, thinking of you.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

when they are set free

free in the spirit and free as the wind able to run where ever their hearts wish
They will spend much time with us looking over us and watching us
wishing they could make things better or easier but not knowing why we cant see
they will run through the long grass on the eternal warm summer days
always wanting and longing to see their long lost friends
day after day doing what they wish eating what they wish drinking what they wish
chasing the rabbits and squirrels and birds to pass the time
always keeping an eye on who they loved in their previous life
no longer having any pain or feeling old and grey
movement comes easy just like a pup
There is always a longing and a sadness in their heart
they want their loved ones to come see
they wish to show us that beautiful place where they run so wild and free
no longer in any of this worldly dangers
their only want is to feel that hand upon their head 
to lick the face of their loved one just like they did
for us to see them and call their name
that we cant see them is just a shame
they will be happy to know we continue to love
their loyalty is to make us happy
i for one will get pummeled when that day comes about
by many big boys and girls all wanting the same thing
i am still somewhat young and many more i will add
many many heart scars i will have
they will be set free one by one and meet them again i will
on the day when the lord sets me free
when my worldly journey is done i am sure i will meet all of them again
until then they will continue with the above


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

So sorry xx
Run free at rainbow bridge Diva x


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So shocked and saddened to read this.
There are no words 
Be kind to yourself and find comfort in knowing she was loved.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am really sorry to read this. I know there are no words to ease the pain. RIP Diva


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so very sorry to read this


----------



## carole m (Jul 2, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss, she was such a lovely dog . Thinking of you x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

carole m said:


> So very sorry for your loss, she was such a lovely dog . Thinking of you x


Is that you, Carole? Welcome. Sorry your first post has to be on this note.


----------



## carole m (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes it's me. Let me know if there is anything I can do xx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

carole m said:


> Yes it's me. Let me know if there is anything I can do xx


Thanks. I have been talking to my daughter, the vet nurse, this morning and she tells me that, by coincidence, they had a bull mastiff in this morning with an identical problem. What looked like a grass seed, bleeding heavily, big hole where the blood was letting out. But there was no grass seed, only a tumour in his foot which had burst. We are thinking this is what Diva had. She started limping on that leg just before Christmas but we thought it was a bit of arthritis and she has limped on and off ever since. A grass seed would never have had the result it did. If that is true, that it was a tumour, it makes me feel a lot better as I know there was nothing I could have done for her.

It doesn't stop me balling though.


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh no, I am so very sorry. Please accept a virtual hug ((((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## carole m (Jul 2, 2015)

Well as I said to you the other day they are part of your family, so of course you will be upset. X


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I expected to have her for another four years at least; It's like some kind of bad dream.


I keep looking at Indie and I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling.
still sending (((hugs))), cherish those wonderful memories xxx
Run free with Joshua gorgeous Diva x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry. *sending ((((((hugs)))))))))*


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear this , how old was she ?
Thoughts are with you.xx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> So sorry to hear this , how old was she ?
> Thoughts are with you.xx


She was seven. She was 3 when I got her, a former show dog, and so affectionate. The first night we got her she slept on the sofa with my grandson.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for you loss.
Run free lovely Diva, knowing you were truly loved.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Heavy hearts can bear no words of solace, only share your sadness in the hope they might ease the burden of your great pain.

Night Night Diva. Sleep well

Zaros, MrsZee. Zara & Oscar.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I know they're not a very long lived breed but 7 is too young. I'm so sorry, it must have been a terrible shock.
I love Newfies, just wish my house was big enough !


----------

